# My Modest Little Living Room HT.



## i-Dak (Jan 9, 2009)

It isn't much, but I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Go HAWKS!

Oh, and nice little setup. Those style of TV stands really are great.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome to the shack Dave.:wave: Being happy with your setup is what counts. But beware of upgradeitas, It is a nasty little bug that has bitten many a man and there is no cure...


----------



## i-Dak (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't get Upgradeitas; I'm immune!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

i-Dak said:


> I don't get Upgradeitas; I'm immune!


Famous last words..:bigsmile:
Looks like a nice little set up..


----------



## SamNavy (Jan 10, 2009)

Looks like you've got kids? I could neve have my stuff exposed like that... everything in cabinets!


----------



## i-Dak (Jan 9, 2009)

SamNavy said:


> Looks like you've got kids? I could neve have my stuff exposed like that... everything in cabinets!


Nope, I have cats. I love the stand, but it does bother me that the back is open. The wire mess back there is driving me nuts! You can't control it!


----------



## i-Dak (Jan 9, 2009)

Well as you can see; 9 months later and no upgrades.









Except for a DVD shelving unit.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Give it time...it will happen..:bigsmile:
The only way to beat it is..

1. Never go window shopping in HT shops..
2. Never watch a movie in someone's dedicated theatre..
3. Never look at theatre construction forums or screenshots..

:rofl:


----------



## Ledzeppac (Sep 23, 2009)

why dont you spread the fronts out more?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Actually, I've found that for movies, I prefer the fronts as close to the edges of the display as possible so that highly directional queues, such as cars panning from left to right, don't sound like they're starting from off screen when they can clearly be seen on-screen. Of course, I also had a big enough display/sat close enough that this configuration also fit within the recommended listening angles from Dolby.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I tend to agree that separation of the front L/R by too much makes individual cues sometimes too far off screen that it becomes a distraction.

Ideally, solving that would be by going with a bigger screen to accommodate!


----------



## i-Dak (Jan 9, 2009)

I do intend to buy the 55" 120hz 1080p Vizio next year, and put the 42" in my bedroom.








http://www.walmart.com/Vizio-55-Class/ip/10993799


----------

